# Was sind edelfische?



## The fisherman (4. Mai 2006)

Bei meinem Vereinsgewässer, ist eine Fangbeschränkung von nur 2 Edelfischen pro tag und ich weiß nicht was dazu gehört. Wer kann mir sagen was Edelfische sind.


----------



## Kochtoppangler (4. Mai 2006)

*AW: Was sind edelfische?*

Ist teilweise Gewässerabhängig würde ich sagen ...
Grundsätzlich wären das 

Hecht , Aal , Karpfen , , Zander , alle Salmoniden , eventuell auch Schleien , Wels ....

In einem reinen Salmonidengewässer werden z.B. Hechte dann aber doch eher als Schädlinge gewertet ...


----------



## FoolishFarmer (4. Mai 2006)

*AW: Was sind edelfische?*

Jup, so seh ich das auch...
Die Definition von "Edelfischen" ist i.d.R. rein willkürlich von Gewässereigentümern/Pächtern gewählt, eine gesetzliche/ rechtliche Vorlage diesbezüglich gibt es nicht.


----------



## Zanderverhafter (4. Mai 2006)

*AW: Was sind edelfische?*



			
				FoolishFarmer schrieb:
			
		

> Jup, so seh ich das auch...
> Die Definition von "Edelfischen" ist i.d.R. rein willkürlich von Gewässereigentümern/Pächtern gewählt, eine gesetzliche/ rechtliche Vorlage diesbezüglich gibt es nicht.



Bei den meisten Vereinen werden aber wie eingangs schon erwähnt, Hecht,Zander,Aal,Karpfen und Schleie gezählt. Hin und wieder auch Salmonieden allgemein. Bei uns in OL jedoch zb nur die ersten 5.


----------



## The fisherman (4. Mai 2006)

*AW: Was sind edelfische?*

Du kommst aus Oldenburg in welchem verein bist du denn?


----------



## Geraetefetischist (4. Mai 2006)

*AW: Was sind edelfische?*

Bei uns zählen eigentlich nur Hecht, Zander, Karpfen und Forellen + Saiblinge darunter.

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## The fisherman (4. Mai 2006)

*AW: Was sind edelfische?*

Dankeschön für die Infos #6 .


----------



## Kochtoppangler (4. Mai 2006)

*AW: Was sind edelfische?*

Ups ganz vergessen das oben dazuzuschreiben ...

Frag bei deiner Kartenausgabestelle / verein / wo auch immer nach was bei dir als Edelfisch gilt . Das ist die einzige Stellle wo du ne Antwort bekommst auf die du dich 100 %  verlassen kannst .


----------



## ollidi (4. Mai 2006)

*AW: Was sind edelfische?*

Das sollte aber eigentlich in jeder Gewässerordnung stehen, was unter den Begriff Edelfische fällt. Bei uns sind das auch Hecht, Zander, Karpfen, Schleien und Forellen.


----------



## bose (4. Mai 2006)

*AW: Was sind edelfische?*

Sind nicht alles Edelfische die eine Mindestlänge haben?


----------



## ollidi (5. Mai 2006)

*AW: Was sind edelfische?*

Nicht unbedingt. Der Aal zählt bei uns nicht unter den Oberbegriff Edelfisch und hat trotzdem ein Mindestmass.


----------



## Knispel (5. Mai 2006)

*AW: Was sind edelfische?*

"Edelfische" sind m.E. Begriffe, welche früher nur den Salmoniden zugestanden wurden. In der heutigen Zeit Zeit fällt dieser Begriff aber auch auf die Fischarten, welche meistens besetzt werden. Der Begriff "Edelfisch" richtet sich also heute wie früher nach dem Geschmack des Fisches. Meine persönliche Meinung ist aber, dass es soziokulturell auf niederigster Stufe steht , ein Fisch nur nach seinem Geschmack oder seiner verwertbarkeit zu beurteilen. Was kann ein Brassen dafür, dass er ein Brassen ist. Würde er im Habitat Wasser seinen Zweck nicht erfüllen, wäre er im laufe der Evulotion bestimmt schon lange auf der Strecke geblieben. Lange Rede kurzer sind : Sind letztlich nicht alles "Edelfische" oder "edle Fische" ?


----------



## Zanderverhafter (5. Mai 2006)

*AW: Was sind edelfische?*

@ the fischermen, bin im SFV Oldenburg, warum?
PS: Morgen gehts mit Gummi auf Edelfisch


----------



## The fisherman (6. Mai 2006)

*AW: Was sind edelfische?*

Ich gehöre nämlich zum Friesoyther Verein ist dort in der nähe von Oldenburg


----------



## 14ner (6. Mai 2006)

*AW: Was sind edelfische?*

edelfische sind alle fische die eine fettflosse hinter der rückenflosse haben
ich hab grade das buch zum schweizerischen sporfischerbrevet vor mir


----------

